# Aqueon Versa-Top 40 BR HELP!!!



## kaimana (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I recently installed a new 40gallon breeder that came with an Aqueon BR 40 Breeder Glass Canopy. I was doing some rescaping this evening and set it on the floor open with resting on the plastic handle. Apparently I shouldn't have done that because as I was reaching into the tank, lo and behold, behind me a hear a shattering sound. From what I can gather, the crack started right near the handle and spread to the side of the front panel of glass. The bottom panel of glass has no damage to it, however.









So my question is, has anyone else experienced this? Was it from the stress of resting it on the handle for too long? Is it because the glass was warm from the light being on all day and therefore, weaker? Should I just replace the top panel from a glass store and reuse it? Or should I just get rid of it? Or should I try and find another glass panel that fits my tank? Looking online, I can't see anywhere in Canada that has that size in stock and I'm fearful shipping it from somewhere runs the potential of it shattering on-route.

I really like the glass panel because the heat from the lights gets trapped and means I don't need a heater (tank sits constantly at 23-24C) and I have swordtails that LOVE to jump.

HELP!!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Go to a glass shop and get a replacement cut, I never use factory glass tops, not saying they are not made well I just like a single glass panel on each side of the center brace. Personal preference I suppose. :lol:


----------

